# My 1st 200t!!



## WolverineMarine (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys..just won a used 200t with a 14" bar for $335 the other day on e-bay and I'm eagerly waiting to get it..could I get some recomendations of what ya'lls favorite chain is to run on these? Does everyone prefer STIHL chains..or do Oregon and Woodland Pro(outta Baileys cataolg) make comparable or better chains?


----------



## treemandan (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh great, don't forget to show pics of the damage. Please take it easy for a few years til you get used to it. There is a good chance its gonna get ya. How is your grip? Do you plan the follow through? Remmeber where your hands are and what they are doing... every dam mili-second. Hey, Iam tossing two old pair of Reddy's, maybe I should take pics of the knick marks before they go.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 23, 2008)

Well Dan, lets not educate, lets just scare the crap out of them and tell them they will DIE IF THEY DON'T LISTEN TO YOU!!!!

They are a nice powerful saw, be carefull, work safe, and get used to it on the ground for a while. They are a GREAT saw, but take a LOT more working with them to be safe.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't listen to 'em wolv, that little toy ain't a thing. Best tree saw there is. Congrats.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Sep 23, 2008)

We make our own chains (Oregon) at my shop and I can't see any real difference between the Stihl Chains and the Oregon chains. That being said, get whatever is cheaper.

As far as the 200T goes, its a trim saw, albeit the Cadillac of trim saws but its still a trim saw. Any saw is dangerous in a tree, if you've used an echo, husky, or anything else in a tree, a 200 is no different. Have fun, but be safe.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 23, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Well Dan, lets not educate, lets just scare the crap out of them and tell them they will DIE IF THEY DON'T LISTEN TO YOU!!!!
> 
> They are a nice powerful saw, be carefull, work safe, and get used to it on the ground for a while. They are a GREAT saw, but take a LOT more working with them to be safe.



I am paying you no mind... you are obviously drunk. But no, The Dan is afraid, always has been. Its good to know what to afraid of. Chit within a month after dropping off the echos to street bums I had done more harm than good with a 20. Man, once I revved er up and stuck the top of the bar into a some 9 inch bradford pear one winter to make a notch and the next second it just ate right on through the whole thing. I was just standing there on a spar going" Man, that one hell of a saw!" The power co came and put the line up for me, cost The Dan 500... the lady was PISSED, No I mean PISSSSSED.
I just had to have more. Wasn't til MANY years later I got bit... real hard. Yeah, just what are the chances of that?
hey what do they teach at Jedi school? Not to drop your light saber?
I have seen a lot of video on ground cutting but what of in the trees? Anyone have anything?


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 23, 2008)

You guys always crack me up..LMAO If I ever have a crappy day diggin holes and trenches for foundations with my excavator and backhoe at my day job..theres always a good laugh to be had in this place..LOL


----------



## treemandan (Sep 23, 2008)

WolverineMarine said:


> You guys always crack me up..LMAO If I ever have a crappy day diggin holes and trenches for foundations with my excavator and backhoe at my day job..theres always a good laugh to be had in this place..LOL



Good, good then. Nice win on the saw, remember she's a loudmouthed B^%$#@ but she has a job to do... for you... not on you. That woman is set in her ways.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 23, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Good, good then. Nice win on the saw, remember she's a loudmouthed B^%$#@ but she has a job to do... for you... not on you. That woman is set in her ways.



And thats a whole lot of truth!!


----------



## randyg (Sep 23, 2008)

*I call B... S...*



md_tree_dood said:


> We make our own chains (Oregon) at my shop and I can't see any real difference between the Stihl Chains and the Oregon chains. That being said, get whatever is cheaper.
> 
> As far as the 200T goes, its a trim saw, albeit the Cadillac of trim saws but its still a trim saw. Any saw is dangerous in a tree, if you've used an echo, husky, or anything else in a tree, a 200 is no different. Have fun, but be safe.



Oregon softer so easier to sharpen, but won't hold edge as long.
Carlton harder to sharpen but holds edge longer.
Stihl best IMO harder chrome, keeps edge better, and doesn't seem to need slack taken out as often as Oregon or Carlton. Maybe cuz of the little groove in drive link oils better, or harder rivets perhaps???

If you are used to driving Geo Prisims and Ford Fiestas, you are now about to get in the drivers seat of a Corvette. Take it easy on the corners, easier on the gas, and you'll be just fine. 200T Is the prom queen (oldirty said that), and yes the others will try to bite ya, but the 200T tries harder.

Start slow, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry, forgot about the chain question. Stihl is number one. The GB/Carlton is a second. Depending on what day determines how close it seems.
I have given up hope on about everything Oregon. I want a bar that lasts more than a month, and a chain that will cut more than five min., but thats me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 23, 2008)

The 2hunge claims another victim!............. Let er' rip and eat some chips. You'll love it if it aint pounded to piss.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 23, 2008)

randyg said:


> 200T Is the prom queen




lol. she sure is!

as long as you keep putting the wood to her she's gonna love you long time.

hey WM congrats on getting a date to the big dance bud.

(that stihl chain with the yellow paint on it is a good chain. pricey but good just keep it sharp)


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Sep 24, 2008)

Any saw is only as good as her operator. 

I'm in line for a 200t myself. Mostly because service and parts are right down the road, but also because I'm quite sure she's everything my most respected peers say she is.

Congrats WM. Keep us posted on your progression.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 24, 2008)

Biggy, you are right on all accounts.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Sep 24, 2008)

mine would not stay running yesterday. I finally got it running and let it run full throttle for about 6 seconds when the chain binds and thows the bar completely off. now its as if the bar has been pinched or something because I can't get the links to slide in there and it will not lide around the bar. The sprocket turns freely but this bar is totally f*&^ up. I'm steamed.


----------



## newb (Sep 24, 2008)

My saw guy sells 200's to a municipality up here and every year they turn in the oldest 2 for new. The saw is 2 years old and I paid $300.00, I felt like I hit the lottery. It is my second 200, bought the first one new. I had a 192 for back up and absolutely hated it. This guy is from Clyman for you locals and has 1 left. Pete


----------



## lxt (Sep 24, 2008)

I`ll be gettin a 200t soon, I bought an 020 in 98 and that saw is still kickin A$$............. its been dropped, swung on a lanyard like a wrecking ball, etc..etc.. it is truely the timex of chainsaws!!! there is none better!!


LXT............


----------



## Jlarnard (Sep 24, 2008)

I too have a 020 from the mid 90's. It is as strong today as it was new. These saws are quite obnoxious, especially with a 16" bar. If it ever dies I will replace it. Notice the lack of HER.lol Stihl chain is great, for some reason it oils better with the stihl chain. As far as sharp chains go, I don't notice any difference in longevity. But I do a couple strokes each time I get gas, so my chains only get dull if I hit something. There is no doubt less stretch in a stihl chain. But thats what adjusters are for. And as I recall the 200 has a new tooless adjuster. Maybe I will go get one myself and use the 020 for a back-up. You guys need to go into sales.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 24, 2008)

newb said:


> My saw guy sells 200's to a municipality up here and every year they turn in the oldest 2 for new. The saw is 2 years old and I paid $300.00, I felt like I hit the lottery. It is my second 200, bought the first one new. I had a 192 for back up and absolutely hated it. This guy is from Clyman for you locals and has 1 left. Pete



Pete, I sent you a PM and am interested in that saw. I need contact info if you would be so kind, thank you.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 24, 2008)

Jlarnard said:


> I too have a 020 from the mid 90's. It is as strong today as it was new. These saws are quite obnoxious, especially with a 16" bar. If it ever dies I will replace it. Notice the lack of HER.lol Stihl chain is great, for some reason it oils better with the stihl chain. As far as sharp chains go, I don't notice any difference in longevity. But I do a couple strokes each time I get gas, so my chains only get dull if I hit something. There is no doubt less stretch in a stihl chain. But thats what adjusters are for. And as I recall the 200 has a new tooless adjuster. Maybe I will go get one myself and use the 020 for a back-up. You guys need to go into sales.




Nope!!! None of the tool less crap on the 200! It's a beatiful thing


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 25, 2008)

I prices a 200 and it was 600! I bought a 441 for 100 more. What are you guys paying for new?


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 25, 2008)

14" bar goes for $529.00 plus tax here


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 25, 2008)

Once they stopped making the 191t and made the 192 the price went up about $125. Sucks. I went for a nice ride today because the saw I was using is small and is a dog and the top had way too much hinge when it went over.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Sep 25, 2008)

love my 192t and only use stihl chain!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 26, 2008)

TackleTree said:


> I prices a 200 and it was 600! I bought a 441 for 100 more. What are you guys paying for new?



About 1700 nz dollars, so 1156 us dollars. And at that price they are still worth every cent.


----------



## Highlands Dan (Sep 26, 2008)

*200t!*

Hi, I'm new here, and this site looks great, I happen to have just picked up my brand new little 200T today, mmmmm sweet little thing, Au$1399 here, comes with the 12" bar, I'm sure a 14" would go fine but it's sweet as it is. Climbed a tree and dropped a couple of limbs that just had to go...

Love it!

Cheer's,

Dan


----------



## oldirty (Sep 27, 2008)

no one else with any in tree prom pics?

boooo.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Sep 27, 2008)

TackleTree said:


> Once they stopped making the 191t and made the 192 the price went up about $125. Sucks. I went for a nice ride today because the saw I was using is small and is a dog and the top had way too much hinge when it went over.




Bore cut. lol. That is the thing about these tophandles, know their limitations.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 27, 2008)

I have been running 020s and MS200s for years. Tough little saws , have dropped them 50 ft out of a tree a few times only bent the top handle's a/v a little. The newer MS 200 with the muffler opened up right out of the box has all the power I need for a light saddle saw. But I'm soon going to try a Husqvarna 338, it is a older design but I sure like the looks and feel of it.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 27, 2008)

holmen. if you are satisfied with the 2hunge right out the box after giving the muffler and screws a little "business" then you are going to be wholly disappointed with that 338. dont get me wrong now its an alright saw but it is in no way shape or form the 200t.

i own them both. the 338 hasnt seen any saw gas in quite some time now.


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 27, 2008)

OD..you're the man yet again..my saw just came today from Fed Ex..I called em back and talked to another salesman..not that same retard that told me the don't make a full chisel chain..they make em'..they just don't have any in stock..the dealer I go is mainly geared towards homeowners..and must not get many pro's..if they weren't so close to my house(less than 2 miles) I'd go to some other place..but man..I put that little sucker to some wood right after I got it out of the box..man..throaty little sucker! Can't wait to get it out on a job and make some chips fly!

Thanks again bro!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 27, 2008)

sometimes you gotta go places to get what you need.


i drive about 35 mins (one way) to see my guy at his shop. worth the trip knowing if he doesnt have it i wont need it.

i stopped going to the shops around me for the simple fact i know they wont have any of what i need.


glad to help you out WM. btw i called my bud to find out that chain you needed. see what i mean though. he knew! lol


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys..just got back from doing a little prune job with my pole saw/pruner and my 200T..wow:jawdrop: !!! that little f:censored: r ate through a few 6" ash tree limbs like hot knife through butter and begged for more..wish I had more for it today..but..$300 bucks for 2 1/2 hrs worth a work ain't too bad...
Thanx again for all the help guys!


----------



## rbtree (Sep 28, 2008)

oldirty said:


> holmen. if you are satisfied with the 2hunge right out the box after giving the muffler and screws a little "business" then you are going to be wholly disappointed with that 338. dont get me wrong now its an alright saw but it is in no way shape or form the 200t.
> 
> i own them both. the 338 hasnt seen any saw gas in quite some time now.


ummm....reckon you've missed my videos.....

200T is easily upstaged by a muffler ported 338/2139.....


----------



## oldirty (Sep 28, 2008)

rbtree said:


> ummm....reckon you've missed my videos.....
> 
> 200T is easily upstaged by a muffler ported 338/2139.....



lol


you love them saws! 


if i send you my 338 would you do whatever you did to yours to mine? i really do want to see and feel the love for that 338 of mine. i really do!


and much love to your skills man. i aint doubting them at all.

edit: what thread are they in? the vids that is.


----------



## HolmenTree (Sep 28, 2008)

oldirty said:


> holmen. if you are satisfied with the 2hunge right out the box after giving the muffler and screws a little "business" then you are going to be wholly disappointed with that 338. dont get me wrong now its an alright saw but it is in no way shape or form the 200t.
> 
> i own them both. the 338 hasnt seen any saw gas in quite some time now.



Thanks for the advice oldirty . I was wondering which 338 you have? I heard Husky did alot of updates on the latest model. I do alot of roaming around up in the canopy with my tophandle 200 on my saddle, I thought the 338 would be a nice change with its smoother streamlined design.
When I bought my first Husky [372XP] a month ago after running Stihls for 26 years it was such a nice boost to my daily grind running the tree service.I look forward to going to work in the morning now with my new toy! For next season I got a 357XP and 395XP in the plans to backup or replace my aging Stihls.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks holmen.

i only say what i say about the 338 because of the fact that at my job everyone had a 338. now we all have 200t's. the rest of the 338's (minus 2 still being used) are on the shelf with a different ailment.

one of the 338's being used as we speak is the cali edition (brand spanking new) and it has had the muffler ported but still cant cut with my 2hunge. maybe i just sharpen the chain better than others. i dont know.


rbtree. show me what you are doing to them saws please. i've already opened up the muffler some on mine but i know there is something else i can do to it. any suggestions?


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 29, 2008)

I forgot where Roger hid those videos, but he can make them walk and talk for sure!! I don't know why he loves them so much, but he does.
Roger is nothing but a class act, LISTEN and take to heart ANY advice the man gives you!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 29, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Roger is nothing but a class act, LISTEN and take to heart ANY advice the man gives you!





10 4 to that man.


----------



## JTinaTree (Oct 4, 2008)

*Brand New 200t for $350!!!!*



TackleTree said:


> I prices a 200 and it was 600! I bought a 441 for 100 more. What are you guys paying for new?



I just had to brag about this, I was at a Stihl Dealer the next town over from me. I like to window shop when ever I see a dealer, so I look on a shelf away from the saw display... And i see a 200t discounted to $429 so I ask whats the story on the saw. The owner stated it was a bought from the sales rep it was his demo.. It only had a few scuffs on the sprocket cover from riding around in his company truck.. He stated it had been on that shelf since Feb and he would sell it to me for $350, so It was a no brainer for me I only climb part time so my current 200t was only a few years old.. but what the heck deals dont come around like this every day right..

So I decided to put my old one on Ebay and I got $350 Buy it Now for it plus shipping in less than 8 hours... I am still amazed these saws are bringing this kind of money on Ebay.. So I basically swapped out my saw for a current one for little to nothing... Life is Good!!!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 4, 2008)

I would have kept the old one, but that's just me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Oct 4, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Thanks for the advice oldirty . I was wondering which 338 you have? I heard Husky did alot of updates on the latest model. I do alot of roaming around up in the canopy with my tophandle 200 on my saddle, I thought the 338 would be a nice change with its smoother streamlined design.
> When I bought my first Husky [372XP] a month ago after running Stihls for 26 years it was such a nice boost to my daily grind running the tree service.I look forward to going to work in the morning now with my new toy! For next season I got a 357XP and 395XP in the plans to backup or replace my aging Stihls.



Sounds like you have some nice equipment comming. If you want a great, light prunning saw check out the 192t. The little less weight makes a difference, of course I only run a 12" bar on mine and that makes a difference too. They are $299 around these parts. I use the 200t for removals and the 192t for prunning and really like the combo.


----------

